#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*



*IIIT Jabalpur Year of Establishment:* 2005.


*IIIT Jabalpur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIIT Jabalpur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*IIIT Jabalpur Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering*
IIIT Jabalpur Cut Off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*PWD Status*
*Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
All India
19971

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
TRUE
All India
839347

Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
FALSE
All India
92493

Computer Science & Engineering
SC
FALSE
All India
158702

Computer Science & Engineering
ST
FALSE
All India
213645

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
FALSE
All India
23358

Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
FALSE
All India
67807

Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
FALSE
All India
231648

Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
FALSE
All India
225218

Mechanical Engineering
GE
FALSE
All India
24302

Mechanical Engineering
OBC
FALSE
All India
40486

Mechanical Engineering
SC
FALSE
All India
150660

Mechanical Engineering
ST
FALSE
All India
233084




*IIIT Jabalpur Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*

One Time payment - Rs.7,000/- 
Semester Fees* - Rs.29,500/- 
Hostel/Mess** - Rs.6,000/-

*
IIIT Jabalpur Engineering Placements 2014:*



*IIIT Jabalpur Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:* 

The Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design and Manufacturing (IIITDM) Jabalpur shall be a Global Center of Excellence in engineering education and research by building itself as an Enterprise of Knowledge wherein the academic community including students, shaped with the unique creativity based on fundamental strong multidisciplinary academic skills, the capacity for a bold innovative thinking involving positive change and an integrity of character, grounded in an active and resolutely pioneering spirit, shall be indulged in meaningful innovations based on a knowledge-based engineering approach.

*Central library:*

 Institute library has e-resources through INDEST, Science Direct, IEEE, ACM, Springger Link, Nature and ASME .The Institute also has access to various online research journals & articles like following resources SIAm, AMS, ACS, Kluwer, APS, Palgrave, INFORMS, Rev.of Scientific Instruments, Appl.Physics Letters and the search engine Scopus. Total number of books in the Institute library by the year 2009-10 are approximately 6742.

*IIIT Jabalpur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

One very important part of academic institute is hostels which take care of the students who are staying away from the home. Presently there are two hostels Hall of Residence-1 single seated and Hall of Residence-3  triple seated in the campus. We have a complete team of faculty members (two wardens for each hall and a coordinator of student affairs) for hostel administration who are fully dedicated towards to maintaining healthy relationship among the students in all aspects and always try to give their best to students for developing the all round personality. Along with this there is a Hall Executive Commitee (HEC) of students for each hostel which is elected or nominated by the hall residents only. Hall Executive Commitee is headed by respective hall Wardens.

*Amenities:
*
1. Mess (Breakfast,Lunch,Dinner)
2. One cafeteria(2:00P.M to 12:00A.M)
3. Stationary shop
4. Wi-Fi internet facility
5. Guest Room
6. Printing and photocopy facility
7. 24*7 ambulance facility
8. Gymnasium
9. Reading room(all most all news papers,employment news and magzines)
10. Bus facility to and fro between campus and railway station,some city points
11. Stadium for outdoor games
12. Indoor games like carom,T.T.tabeles etc.

*IIIT Jabalpur Address:* 

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Design & Manufacturing Jabalpur Dumna Airport Road, P.O.: Khamaria, Jabalpur  482 005, Madhya Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

